# Got my bow out today



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

okay


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

i will have them up tomorrow sorry


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

i've been shooting since the first week of january here in kentucky lol


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I never stopped.... Snow days make for great days to just get out and enjoy not having school!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

now it's starting to get kinda hot down here, it was somewhat nice the past month but now it's heating up. Urgh!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> now it's starting to get kinda hot down here, it was somewhat nice the past month but now it's heating up. Urgh!


Your lucky! I have had a few warm days but most days its (20-30) and windy.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

corpralbarn said:


> I never stopped.... Snow days make for great days to just get out and enjoy not having school!


I hate shootin' when it's that cold out! I might go out 2-3 times during the winter but usually not for very long. My hands tend to get numb after a few shots. It does drive me crazy not be able to shoot all winter though. 

I must be a wimp! lol


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

pics coming up in about 30 min:shade:


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

Pics from yesterday.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya when I am up in Ohio during hunting season it is a pain sometimes to shoot since I hate having to wear gloves when I shoot in cold weather but u just have to get used to it.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> now it's starting to get kinda hot down here, it was somewhat nice the past month but now it's heating up. Urgh!


Wish I could be complaining about it being to hot here in Indiana! Haha, we've had a cold winter here. And a snowy one!


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

AJarcher said:


> Pics from yesterday.


Nice! What kinda Hoyt is that?


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

.22outdoorsmen said:


> Nice! What kinda Hoyt is that?


Its a hoyt rintec i acualy have two of them that is my hunting bow i also have a target bow do you have a hoyt ?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i haven't shot outside for a couple weeks.. weather in mn has been fluctuating....


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

AJarcher said:


> Its a hoyt rintec i acualy have two of them that is my hunting bow i also have a target bow do you have a hoyt ?


Yes but its just more of a shoot everynow and then bow. I shoot my bowtech mainly.


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

.22outdoorsmen said:


> Wish I could be complaining about it being to hot here in Indiana! Haha, we've had a cold winter here. And a snowy one!


True dat


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

The coldest it got here was in the 30's I have been shooting all winter.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

hoyt rintec is the slickest kid bow hoyts ever made!! my mom shoots my old one!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

corpralbarn said:


> I never stopped.... Snow days make for great days to just get out and enjoy not having school!


Same here. Actually, one afternoon is was a balmy 16 degrees and I managed my best score to date with my 65# longbow. That was fun


----------

